# is he a central or eastern Beardie?



## kyle199 (Jul 5, 2011)

hey guys and gals.
I know i have been asking a few silly questions of late and here may be another one lol.

I got my beardie as a bub, he was sold to me as a Central Beardie, but as he has gotten bigger i think he looks more like an Eastern.
I was wondering you you maybe able to clarify for me.

here is a pic as a bub:

here is one all grown up:


----------



## MathewB (Jul 5, 2011)

There's only one picture of when he was a bub


----------



## kyle199 (Jul 5, 2011)

im trying to upload more pics but it wont upload for some reason?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 5, 2011)

What is the colour inside his mouth?


----------



## Specks (Jul 5, 2011)

mate looks like a central
i have had eastern babies and i dont think that is one


----------



## kyle199 (Jul 5, 2011)

ok finally ive gotten a couple pics up 
dont know what my computers problem is


----------



## Wally (Jul 5, 2011)

Do you have a photo showing the top of the head taken from above?


----------



## fugawi (Jul 5, 2011)

Second pick is without a doubt an Eastern, 3rd pic looks like an Eastern in its lighter colour range. If you look straight down on top of its head a Central will have a straight, triangular ridge across the back of its head while an Eastern will have an inward curve across the back of its head. If you look closely at the backs of the heads on my pics you will see the difference.


----------



## kyle199 (Jul 5, 2011)

not at the present, i don't have any other pics.
which one in the above pics is the eastern?

after further reading i think he may be an eastern, he has a yellow mouth, colour dont seem to be as pronounced as the centrals and he has a heck load of spikes lol.
anyways next week i will post up more pics, wont have a chance until then


----------



## hugsta (Jul 5, 2011)

In the pics above, the first pic, it is the top one, 2nd pics is the right one and last pic is also an eastern.


----------



## Wally (Jul 5, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Second pick is without a doubt an Eastern, 3rd pic looks like an Eastern in its lighter colour range. If you look straight down on top of its head a Central will have a straight, triangular ridge across the back of its head while an Eastern will have an inward curve across the back of its head. If you look closely at the backs of the heads on my pics you will see the difference.



What fugawi said about spine formation on top of head. Although I'd be apprehensive about using the third pic for id. 



GeckPhotographer said:


> What is the colour inside his mouth?



Not necessarily an indicator of id for barbata though.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 5, 2011)

I am not so sure that the OP's second pic is a barbata, it is hard to tell in that shot IMO.


----------



## kyle199 (Jul 5, 2011)

i managed to scrape up a few more pics
View attachment 208090


View attachment 208091


a couple more 
View attachment 208092

View attachment 208093


----------



## Wally (Jul 5, 2011)

Pics not working kyle199. And I agree with hugsta, better photo of the top of the head to have a good look at those spines is needed.


----------



## kyle199 (Jul 5, 2011)

ok seems fo some reason it doesnt like me uploading photos on this computer,
here is a link to where some are,
let me know if this works.

Pictures by kyleosborn - Photobucket


----------



## monitordude (Jul 5, 2011)

i'm going to go with _Barbatos, barbarta_ X _vitticeps._


----------



## Wally (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm going to go with P vitticeps. I just don't see a distinctive backwards facing arc in the row of spines across the top of the head.

And that's also a possibility monitordude.


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 5, 2011)

looks like P.vitticps to me.


----------



## Supra_man87 (Jul 5, 2011)

Central for sure.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 5, 2011)

The first 5 photos in your photobucket is of a barbata, so if that is your animal, then it is definately a barbata.

05072011099.jpg picture by kyleosborn - Photobucket


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 5, 2011)

While I agree a yellow mouth is not always determining as I have seen many of what I am sure were Easterns due to range with pinker mouths, it is still a better indicator than nothing and can only increase evidence. That said I have not seen a vitticeps with a yellow mouth, but that may be due to lack of seeing heaps of vitticeps. 
Also I have never really noticed the curving spines distinction in wild animals, all the vitticeps seem to have arcing spine rows to me.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 6, 2011)

It definitely looks like you have a _P. vitteceps_ to me.

Blue


----------



## kyle199 (Jul 6, 2011)

ok thank you for all your input guys.
i love him either way lol just wanted to be sure


----------

